# I have had no luck using 8-frame wooden swarm traps.



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Use the correct amount of frames for the box, you don't want the bees making a mess in there if they go un-noticed for awhile. 8 frame mediums are a bit on the small size too, perhaps the bees want bigger housing or there just aren't many bees swarming around your area.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

If you interleaved some foundationless frames between the plastic frames it might open the space up somewhat. I would definitely roll some beeswax on the plastic foundation too. A better space would be created using two 8 frame mediums with frames on the top box and a hole in the lower one.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a few things that helped me catch my first swarm (started me in beekeeping). If you have any friends that are beekeepers, or if you have an old box that "smells" like bees that will help. Second, get a frame of old brood wax to put in the middle of the frames in the box, and third get some Swarm Commander, it really works. I used lemongrass oil to catch my first swarm but I helped other get swarms last year with swarm commander it draws them in!

BTW, the swarm I caught moved into the old box set up for them and it was just set on a couple of cinder block in a field. The right size and sent and I think they should move in.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I like to place 2 frames of drawn comb in the center of the box with 3 empty undrawn frames with starter strips on each side it gives the bees the feeling of a bee home. while at the same time they have the impression of plenty of room. Has worked for me for years.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

An 8 frame medium is too small, they won't move in. Ditto for a nuc box. Works great to retrieve them, but they won't choose it, too small. Two mediums or a deep work a lot better -- even then, eight frame may be too small.

Old comb, used boxes, swarm lure all help. Plus having bees close by that want a home...

Definitely use at least three or four frames, otherwise they will start building comb on the cover.

Peter


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Last year I put out an 8 frame medium with foundationless frames, but I tied in an approximately 3x4 inch piece of old broken comb in one of them, and a couple drops of lemongrass oil. Worked 100%, but only had one out. They filled the box with comb in short order and wintered as a nuc, building up this spring. Maybe bigger swarms wouldn't use it but they can work.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

8 frame boxes are my best swarm lure size. Don't put them in the sun.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I use 8 frame deeps with a 3 x 3/4 inch entrance. Into the box I put one center frame of old comb then fill the box with frames with starter strips. A few drops of lemongrass oil and/or swarm lure completes the box.I put my boxes at about six feet and in the shade. I get around 50% success with this setup.
I think filling the box with full frames is counter productive since swarms like room to cluster.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>An 8 frame medium is too small, they won't move in.

Someone forgot to tell the bees... I've caught swarms in eight frame mediums, five frame deeps, ten frame deeps...

Swarm traps are all about location and lure.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

gone2seed said:


> I think filling the box with full frames is counter productive since swarms like room to cluster.


I have great success using trap filled with drawn comb.

This four deep frame nuc box has caught two like this already this year and has scouts working it for a third filling, each time with full drawn combs. NOTE: They do NOT appear to be clustering in the follower board space on the left.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I throw a couple of ten frame medium hive set ups in the apiary just in case I have a hive swarm. I have better luck waiting for craigslist calls to pile in and THEN collect a swarm. Simple and easy.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

dynemd said:


> If you interleaved some foundationless frames between the plastic frames it might open the space up somewhat. I would definitely roll some beeswax on the plastic foundation too. A better space would be created using two 8 frame mediums with frames on the top box and a hole in the lower one.


Say I fill the upper medium with frames (plastic foundation) and leave the bottom one empty. Will they start building comb off the bottoms of the frames before they draw out all the foundation?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

wanderyr said:


> Say I fill the upper medium with frames (plastic foundation) and leave the bottom one empty. Will they start building comb off the bottoms of the frames before they draw out all the foundation?


I would say yes......but I have not done that. I caught a swarm in a box full of drawn comb with an empty box above and inner cover....they moved in ignored the drawn comb and built new comb in the upper box that was empty.


----------

